# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  新知探索，原來這才是愛情

## huiyws

想像中的愛情總是最美好，看多了電影的我們，常常誤會了什麼是愛情的「正解」、什麼是長遠的「愛的生存之道  」。來看看以下8個心理學的研究結果，也許會讓人再重新認識愛情。

 1. 研究結果顯示：「男性比女性更懂浪漫」，這也是為什麼情侶分手時，可能會聽到男生說出各種不可理喻的原因，  「感覺變了」、「我們之間沒有愛情了」，對男生來說，在一段感情裡，他們對「愛」的需求更勝  於女性。

2. 根據心理學研究：送花是浪漫的表現，也是讓愛情增溫最直接的方法，卻容易讓對方感到「太浪漫」、「不可靠」  ，因此耍浪漫之餘，別忘了要拿出你的真心真意。

3. 踏入愛河的人，常常會情不自禁地關注心儀的對象，現在研究證實了：「雙方越常凝視彼此，就越容易墜入愛河」  ，原來一直偷看喜歡的人也是有科學根據的啊！另外，若頻繁地眉目傳情，表示兩人可能都已經對對方產生情愫了  。

----------

